# Another Dane says hi



## massemediet (Oct 13, 2021)

Joined the forum after seeing it recommended by fellow Danish musicians. I play guitar and sing, but also have a strong interest in music technology - beyond guitar pedals. Including VI’s of course...
/Carsten


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi Carsten. Nice to meet you. A very warm welcome from a Dutchman who happens to love Danmark.


----------



## hoxclab (Oct 13, 2021)

What up ya big Great Dane!? What's your favorite VI daddy?


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 14, 2021)

Velkommen til!


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 14, 2021)

Hej Carsten, velkommen til!


----------



## Komponisten (Oct 14, 2021)

Også velkommen til herfra - glad to see one more fellow Dane joining this friendly and helpful forum.


----------



## hansandersen (Oct 14, 2021)

Velkommen til :D


----------



## ShemS76 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello from someone who unfortunately can't speak anything but American. Well, I do also speak music I guess. But I'm also new here.


----------

